# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## Michellee

hallo, 

Ik heb last van bruine afscheiding en weet er geen raad mee.
ik slik de pil en normaal word ik altijd 3 a 4 dagen na dat ik de laatste pil heb genomen ongesteld. 
Nu ben ik naar al 6 dagen later ongesteld geworden maar het is niet echt bloed. het is meer afscheiding die een vrouw normaal heeft alleen dan in bruine kleur en de eerste dag was het heel weinig en rook het ook niet bepaald normaal. maar nu is het meer ,maar het komt er niet zo uit als bloed in een maandverband bijvoorbeeld. het is alleen als ik een tampon in heb. 
en echt heel heel zelde een klein beetje in mn maandverband, ik gebruik nu ook geen tampons meer. En het ruikt nu ok niet meer zo vies. De eerste dagen had ik ook last van buikkrampen nu niet meer. ik ben we sexueel actief geweest(weet niet of dat er toe doet maar dit is mijn eerste vriend en heb al 2 jaar met hem en wij waren voor mekaar allebei de eerste). het is nu al 3 dagen zo met die bruine afscheiding. en maak me een beetje zorgen of ik nou niet zwanger bent of iets anders.ik weet hier niet echt raad mee met wat ik zou moeten doen? hebben jullie tips of ideeen? en moet ik de pil door blijven slikken of kan ik daar beter mee stoppen? of wachten?
kan iemand mij helpen? maak me echt zorgen hierover..

----------

